

Latency is a Killer - garethm
http://mike.bailey.net.au/blog/?p=38

======
fattony74
Here's a list of Australian VPS providers. <http://www.vpsau.com/>

Unfortunately they don't all provide self service and some even have a setup
fee!

The amount of traffic you get varies. For $40/month I've seen 5GB up to 60GB
traffic on a 256MB VPS. I'm one of the people shocked by the true impact of
choosing cheaper overseas hosting. I'm also running 12 VPS's at home on a DSL
connection and they're super fast for Aussie users.

------
eataudio
As an Australian I can confirm that the AUS to US latency (or AUS to anywhere
really) does indeed suck. I REALLY notice the difference when I on an Aussie
site.

However hosting over in the US is a lot cheaper than it is to buy locally.
Still, I'd urge application developers to buy hosting in the country of your
target market.

------
andrewtj
Are there any Australian startups here and if so, are any of you primarily
targeting Australian users?

